# حمل المواصفات السعودية(بالعربى - وبالانجليزى)



## ابو بيدو (20 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لتحميل المواصفات السعودية (عربى - انجليزى)
من هنا*


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يونيو 2009)

ابو بيدو يستحق التميز عن جدارة


----------



## الدكة (20 يونيو 2009)

رائع جدا..... بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2009)

حاجه جميله جدا و جت فى وقتها 
و البرنامج اللى مع المواصفات هايل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 يونيو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## ابو بيدو (20 يونيو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> ابو بيدو يستحق التميز عن جدارة



بارك الله فيك ده بس من زوقك
لسه بدرى علينا عشان نوصل للتميز



الدكة قال:


> رائع جدا..... بارك الله فيك



يشرفنى مرورك اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا



zanitty قال:


> حاجه جميله جدا و جت فى وقتها
> و البرنامج اللى مع المواصفات هايل



عم زانيتى حبيبى ياللى وحشت الملتقى كله 
واحنا ما اتعودناش منك على كده ابدا
ده انت اللى حببتنا فى الملتقى ده يا باشا 
والمثل بيقولك
علشان الورد ينسقى العليق .. والورد عطشان...والحدق يفهم



زيكو تكييف قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخي الحبيب



جزانا واياكم ده من بعض ما عندكم يا استاذنا
والله اشتقنا للمواضيع المميزة منك يا هندسة
انا عارف ظروف شغل الصيف
بس يعنى لو تدينا من وقتك ساعة...ساعة واحدة يا عسل


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يسهل يا اخ العليق يا حياتى


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ربنا يسهل يا اخ العليق يا حياتى



*العليق بضم العين يازانيتى
يعنى العولييق
يا خويا 22 داون لوود لدلوقتى:10:
ولا بنشوف تعليقات منهم ولا حاجة:18:
عموما شكرا لكل من حمل المواصفات ونسأله الدعاء لنا والمسلمين
دعوة بظهر الغيب*


----------



## eng_mun3m (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ العليق ونفعك بنشر هذا العلم وجزاك عنه خيرا دنيا واخرة ((( من قبل حتى ما دون ))) وشكرا يا جمي


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 يونيو 2009)

eng_mun3m قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ العليق ونفعك بنشر هذا العلم وجزاك عنه خيرا دنيا واخرة ((( من قبل حتى ما دون ))) وشكرا يا جمي



جزانا واياك اخى المهندس منعم
ولكن انا اسمى ابو بيدو وليس العليق
العليق دى بتاعة المثل
علشان الورد ينسقى العليق بضم العين
عموما تشرفنا بمرورك الكريم


----------



## Eng.S.H (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووور
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك و بعلمك أخي العزيز أبو بيدو


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

*جزانا واياك عزيزى خالد العسيلى
وارد اليك هذه الدعوة المبروكة مضروبة فى 10 أس 9 :d
انا اول مرة ازور مكتبتك ماشاء الله عليها
زاخرة بالكتب والبرامج والمواد المفيدة ما شاء الله كنز
نفعنا الله واياك والمسلمين بها وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (23 يونيو 2009)

جعلك الله من النافعين ....وتقبل الله لك دعاء الصالحين .....وسكنت جنات العلا وكنت من الاولين .... وبارك الله لك في زريتك وجعلهم من النابغيين
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## ابو بيدو (24 يونيو 2009)

علي عبدالرحمن ** قال:


> جعلك الله من النافعين ....وتقبل الله لك دعاء الصالحين .....وسكنت جنات العلا وكنت من الاولين .... وبارك الله لك في زريتك وجعلهم من النابغيين
> ولك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام



*امين امين امين
الله الله الله على الدعاء الجميل 
وان شاء الله اخى الكريم لك ولجميع المسلمين ماقلت
مضروبا فى 10 أس مليار مليار 
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## anass81 (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبو بيدو على هذه الملفات الممتازة , وجعلها الله في صحيفة أعمالك


----------



## ابو بيدو (24 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبو بيدو على هذه الملفات الممتازة , وجعلها الله في صحيفة أعمالك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الكريم
فلله الحمد والمنة ان شرفنى بدعائك و مرورك الكريم
وجزانا الله وياك كل خير


----------



## قيدار1 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا التميز الرائع


----------



## bajaj1990 (4 مايو 2010)

انا حاولت انز المواصفات السعودية لكن مش راضيه...
الحقيقه انا محتاج لها جدا نظرا لان عملى كله فى المملكه...
رجاء تعديل اللينك او ارشادى اذا كانت موجوده فى مكان اخر..
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب..واثابك خير الثواب


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (4 مايو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (4 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز الر ابط لايعمل


----------



## مصعب صالح (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا اخوان ترفعولنا الملف من جديد للضرورة


----------



## zanitty (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مصعب صالح قال:


> يا ريت يا اخوان ترفعولنا الملف من جديد للضرورة


اتفضل
http://www.mediafire.com/?t5b84xiobre4p


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور بس ممكن ترفع علي موقع اخر لان ها الموقع لا يعمل معي 

مع الشكر والتقدير لحضرتكم


----------



## الانجينيير (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## e-hisham (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وبارك لك في مالك واولادك


----------



## الالفي حسن (1 أبريل 2011)

المواصفات السعوديه للكباري - جازاكم الله خير


----------



## abo_renad2 (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمار حلالي (24 يوليو 2011)

اسكنك الله الجنة انت ومن احببت من المسلمين


----------



## zanitty (25 يوليو 2011)

الالفي حسن قال:


> المواصفات السعوديه للكباري - جازاكم الله خير


كبارى ازاى يعنى فى قسم التبريد و التكييف يا باشا 
ممكن حضرتك تتابع قسم الهندسه المدنيه و ان شاء الله تلاقى طلبك


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr khodair (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## askndr (21 سبتمبر 2012)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## askndr (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ابو بيدو قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لتحميل المواصفات السعودية (عربى - انجليزى)
> من هنا*






The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## محمد الطبلاوي (6 فبراير 2016)

ياريت رابط شغال.


----------

